# ANOTHER NEW MEMBER :)



## harnz (Sep 22, 2009)

hi all signed up to the site as i will be picking up my 2002 Audi TT from Audi next week. cant wait.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome now all you need to do is join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## lij48 (Apr 29, 2008)

welcome harnz - it will be worth the wait


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## harnz (Sep 22, 2009)

thanks you guy hopefully its a big difference in power between the 225 tt and my 06 polo gti as mine was mapped to 200bhp


----------



## BaldyMan (May 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum

Bring your TT down to France with us


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------

